# Imitation crab question



## texasgirl (Jul 11, 2005)

How long will it last once opened? It was air tight and thawed in frig. It says to keep regrigerated, but, not sure how long it will last. I was thinking to use it for lunches at work??
Any suggestions on what to do with it?


----------



## mugsy27 (Jul 11, 2005)

i used to use that stuff (till i read the ingredients) and found that once thawed and kept in the fridge in a ziplock bag, it would usualy last about 5 - 6 days.  it starts giving your fridge a funky smell after that.


----------



## amber (Jul 11, 2005)

To be safe, I would throw it out after three days.  Just buy the small packages so you dont have to waste any.  You could make a seafood salad with it, and throw it on top of some lettuce and veggies.  My daughter makes crab rangoons with it.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 11, 2005)

great, thanks you two.


----------



## Lugaru (Jul 12, 2005)

Besides what they said let me add that it's literally processed fish. I wouldend trust it more than I would trust any cooked and ready to eat fish. As for keeping it I ususally store it in the freezer breaking off as much as I need at a time and have never lost any quality that way.


----------

